# Ticket Prices 2015-2016



## ss20 (Aug 19, 2015)

Guess this more of an lol thread since no one in their right mind pays the walk up rate anymore.

Some of this year's mind-boggling rates are already in:

Butternut: $65 (holiday) $60 (weekend), all prices for all ages are up by $5 from last year, minus $25 midweek tickets
Jiminy Peak: $79/$71 
Killington: $96/$94, up $4
Sunday River: $89, same rate as 2015
Mohawk: $60/$30, same as 2015


Feel free to add a couple mountains to the insanity.  Still waiting for Stowe and Vail to update.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 19, 2015)

From out here:

Deer Valley: $120 regular; $126 holiday
Snowbird:  $95 (2014-2015); $108 Alta/Snowbird
Alta:  $89.00
Solitude:  $79.00; $99.00 for SolBright Pass (with Brighton)
Brighton:  TBA
Sundance:  $65


----------



## Tin (Aug 20, 2015)

Stowe Weekend/Holiday: $122


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 20, 2015)

Mighty Whaleback Season Passes remain the same, day tickets are going down a few dollars.

:beer:


----------



## Tin (Aug 20, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Guess this more of an lol thread since no one in their right mind pays the walk up rate anymore.
> 
> Some of this year's mind-boggling rates are already in:
> Jiminy Peak: $79/$71




That is nuts. Berkshire East is $60/$50 students/$40 for 6-12 and over 65, $40 flat during the week. I would take Berkshire's terrain over anything else in southern New England and most NH/southern VT areas. It also skis a lot bigger than Jiminy.


----------



## dlague (Aug 21, 2015)

Tin said:


> Stowe Weekend/Holiday: $122



Ok that is ridiculous and a big jump.  How can this be sustained year to year?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 21, 2015)

dlague said:


> Ok that is ridiculous and a big jump.*  How can this be sustained year to year?*



Given nobody's paying it, I suspect it doesn't matter.


----------



## Tin (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Stowe hasn't announced pricing yet even for season passes.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 21, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Stowe hasn't announced pricing yet even for season passes.



They have passes up just not day tickets.  Don't know where the $122 came from.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 21, 2015)

Smuggler's Notch: $72

Who knew 5 ancient doubles would cost so much to maintain?


----------



## catsup948 (Aug 21, 2015)

Tin said:


> That is nuts. Berkshire East is $60/$50 students/$40 for 6-12 and over 65, $40 flat during the week. I would take Berkshire's terrain over anything else in southern New England and most NH/southern VT areas. It also skis a lot bigger than Jiminy.



Berkshire East has some other good deals midweek as well.  They are part of mountain sports club and ski and ride New England 2 for 1s. They are the best value for terrain in southern New England in my opinion.  I'll be sad to leave it if we move my family this spring.


----------



## Tin (Aug 22, 2015)

ss20 said:


> They have passes up just not day tickets.  Don't know where the $122 came from.



Thin air lol


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 22, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Stowe hasn't announced pricing yet even for season passes.





ss20 said:


> They have passes up just not day tickets.  Don't know where the $122 came from.


I see that season passes are up now. Anyone remember what the early pricing was last season? I know K raised the early unlimited pass price by $100 this season. I got off easy with the early purchase midweek pass only going up $20.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 22, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Given nobody's paying it, I suspect it doesn't matter.



+1. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ss20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Telluride: $122


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 22, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> I see that season passes are up now. Anyone remember what the early pricing was last season? I know K raised the early unlimited pass price by $100 this season. I got off easy with the early purchase midweek pass only going up $20.


Got my answer. Don't know what it was last year but it's gone up only $69 from the 13/14 season


----------



## Bostonian (Aug 23, 2015)

Black in NH is 55 weekends and 40 weekdays


----------



## JAM614 (Aug 23, 2015)

Black Mountain in MAINE is $15 Fridays/ $29 W/E.  Early season pass is only $195.


----------



## mriceyman (Aug 23, 2015)

Tin said:


> Stowe Weekend/Holiday: $122
> 
> 
> Lol






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 24, 2015)

OK, back on topic.  Burke just released their day prices...they seem lower than in the past:

$64 for adults
$47 juniors

Vermonter (non-holiday):

$52 adult
$40 junior

New website and the Q is still everywhere :roll:


----------



## VTKilarney (Aug 25, 2015)

IIRC, Burke was $64 last year.  


.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 2, 2015)

It's official:  walking up to the ticket booth at Stowe will cost you $110 for one day.

http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/lift/


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2015)

ss20 said:


> It's official:  walking up to the ticket booth at Stowe will cost you $110 for one day.
> 
> http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/lift/


That's quite a hike considering it was $103 last year if you already had their RFID card. Looks like they won't be charging extra for the RFID card this year & no discount if you already have one. On line tickets went up $3 from $89 to $92.

edit: oops they'll still be charging $5 for their RFID card so the walkup will be $115 if you don't have one.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 2, 2015)

Whaleback

Weekend & Holidays
Full Day
Adult  $43     Teen  $32     Jr/Sr  $27
Half Day*
Adult  $37     Teen  $26     Jr/Sr  $21
Midweek
Adult  $24     Teen  $22     Jr/Sr  $20
Children 5 & under ski/ride for free
$18 Deals


Last 2 hours any day, flat rate for all ages
Sunday Mornings until 12:30


----------



## doublediamond (Oct 2, 2015)

dlague said:


> Ok that is ridiculous and a big jump.  How can this be sustained year to year?



Stowe is not $122

See here

$110 + $5 RFID cost

What's more ridiculous than $110 pass price at the window is $92 online.


----------



## Tin (Oct 2, 2015)

doublediamond said:


> Stowe is not $122
> 
> See here
> 
> ...



I was joking when I said $122. But damn, what's the difference in $7 if you're already paying $115.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 2, 2015)

ss20 said:


> * walking up to the ticket booth at Stowe will cost you $110 for one day.*


----------



## mbedle (Oct 2, 2015)

Tin said:


> I was joking when I said $122. But damn, what's the difference in $7 if you're already paying $115.



Only good thing about the high price, is it keeps the masses away for Stowe!!!!!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 2, 2015)

Those lines at Smuggs just got longer!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 2, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Those lines at Smuggs just got longer!



Ugh.... hopefully it can be offset by the decline in value of the CAD.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 2, 2015)

Or they have a record year along with record complaints about the lifts and finally upgrade Sterling to a HSQ next summer.  Unlikely, but you never know.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 3, 2015)

doublediamond said:


> Stowe is not $122
> 
> See here
> 
> ...



Like other places, they reward you for buying online ahead of time and committing. Only those who spontaneously show up or don't plan ahead pay this higher price. Stowe figures those folks won't care enough about the $18 difference or even know about it. Plus, most people who ski at Stowe, like other destination resorts, are not buying their tickets daily at the window as it is. They are getting them as part of a package or buying them ahead of time. I imagine window sales are not as numerous as they once were.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 3, 2015)

Looks like Stowe is taking a play right out of Vail Resorts playbook. Hopefully prices don't increase 65% over a 10 year period with other nearby resorts following their lead as well.


----------



## mbedle (Oct 3, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Like other places, they reward you for buying online ahead of time and committing. Only those who spontaneously show up or don't plan ahead pay this higher price. Stowe figures those folks won't care enough about the $18 difference or even know about it. Plus, most people who ski at Stowe, like other destination resorts, are not buying their tickets daily at the window as it is. They are getting them as part of a package or buying them ahead of time. I imagine window sales are not as numerous as they once were.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Absolutely correct on that - furthermore, when and if you do buy a ticket at the window, they specifically tell you to keep the card, go online to buy any further tickets, or just signup for bypass.  They are trying hard to get rid of selling tickets at the windows. From experience, I never see more than a couple of people in the morning at the Mansfield ticket windows outside. A couple more inside, but most of them are setting up rentals or lessons. Nothing like my local place that has tremendous lines every weekend, even though you can go online and get them cheaper.


----------



## marcski (Oct 3, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Looks like Stowe is taking a play right out of Vail Resorts playbook. Hopefully prices don't increase 65% over a 10 year period with other nearby resorts following their lead as well.


Stowe has always been at the forefront (for lack of a better word) of ticket prices in the East (and the country for that matter).  Actually, they've been at it a lot longer than Vail!.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 3, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> I imagine window sales are not as numerous as they once were.



That's true for almost anywhere.  Saddens me as a former lift ticket seller.  

The upshot is, lift ticket lines are almost a thing of the past.  

The only places I've stood in substantial lift ticket lines in the last 5 years are the places that either dont offer significant online discounts (Jay Peak is an example) or they dont have the infrastructure in place.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 3, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Looks like Stowe is taking a play right out of Vail Resorts playbook. Hopefully prices don't increase 65% over a 10 year period with other nearby resorts following their lead as well.



Except for the cheap season pass part. That's key to Vail's strategy.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 3, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Like other places, they reward you for buying online ahead of time and committing.


You can buy an online ticket while sitting in the base lodge in the morning booting up. No need to buy ahead of time.


----------



## doublediamond (Oct 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Or they have a record year along with record complaints about the lifts and finally upgrade Sterling to a HSQ next summer.  Unlikely, but you never know.



The Act 250 permit is for a HS6.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 3, 2015)

doublediamond said:


> The Act 250 permit is for a HS6.



That's what I recall as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sugarbush just came out.

we/hol - $95

mw - $93


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 11, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Sugarbush just came out.
> 
> we/hol - $95
> 
> mw - $93



Are they closed on T/Th/F??


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Are they closed on T/Th/F??



mw=midweek


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 11, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> mw=midweek



Thanks.  I'm such a dumbass.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 11, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Sugarbush just came out.
> 
> we/hol - $95
> 
> mw - $93



That's vulgar.  

Nothing against Sugarbush, but I'd pay $115 at Stowe before I pay $95 there.  Not that I'd do either, but, you know.


----------



## Jully (Nov 11, 2015)

Love the $2 savings midweek versus holiday... Why even bother?


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 11, 2015)

Okemo
$84 wkdays
$97 wknd
$99 Holiday


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 11, 2015)

And people wonder why mountains close and people stop skiing! Not that most pay that prince and I know that there are plenty on first timers deals but still!!


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 11, 2015)

These prices are a big reason why feeder hills are coming back.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 11, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> *And people wonder why mountains close and people stop skiing!*



Gotta' turn those babyboomers upside down and shake the money from their pockets before they die or are too old to ski.

After that?

Then the _real _ski industry crisis begins.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 11, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Okemo
> $84 wkdays
> $97 wknd
> $99 Holiday



I guess the Weekend rate wasn't bad enough, so they needed a special Holiday rate?

Huge money for huge liftlines.  
No, thanks...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> These prices are a big reason why feeder hills are coming back.



I think the key is though that the feeder hills need to offer something to entertain advanced skiers.  Whaleback very much does.  Pats does too.   A feeder hill like King Ridge (as awesome as my childhood memories are of skiing there) wouldn't make it because it's too flat.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 11, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Gotta' turn those babyboomers upside down and shake the money from their pockets before they die or are too old to ski.
> 
> After that?
> 
> Then the _real _ski industry crisis begins.



Maybe a new a new government program is in order .
"EB-6"


----------



## ss20 (Nov 11, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Gotta' turn those babyboomers upside down and shake the money from their pockets before they die or are too old to ski.
> 
> After that?
> 
> Then the _real _ski industry crisis begins.



Oh please... the boomer generation that's currently skiing on cheap season passes is being replaced by the do-it-all dad of the 21st.  Do-it-all dad has a slopeside condo, passes for two kids, himself, and his wife... but only skis 14 weekends in the year because kid's soccer practice begins March 15.  When do-it-all is at the mountain, he's buying the family 2-3 meals a day at the on-hill restaurants, getting tubing/mountain coaster passes, and putting the kids in seasonal ski improvement programs for $2,000 a head.  

Do-it-all dad is much less frugal than his dad, because baby-boomer dad and his family lived on pb&j, lived in a modest winter home in-town, and "ski school" wasn't in dad's dictionary unless "(his name here) ski school" was the name of it.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 11, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Oh please... the boomer generation that's currently skiing on cheap season passes is being replaced by the do-it-all dad of the 21st.  Do-it-all dad has a slopeside condo, passes for two kids, himself, and his wife... but only skis 14 weekends in the year because kid's soccer practice begins March 15.  When do-it-all is at the mountain, he's buying the family 2-3 meals a day at the on-hill restaurants, getting tubing/mountain coaster passes, and putting the kids in seasonal ski improvement programs for $2,000 a head.
> 
> Do-it-all dad is much less frugal than his dad, because baby-boomer dad and his family lived on pb&j, lived in a modest winter home in-town, and "ski school" wasn't in dad's dictionary unless "(his name here) ski school" was the name of it.



I think you've got your generations mixed up Baby Boomer dad has Millennial kids who are saddled with student debt. The boomer's grand kids are either too small to ski or not yet born. The Silent Generation gave birth to the Gen X do it all dad.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 11, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Gotta' turn those babyboomers upside down and shake the money from their pockets before they die or are too old to ski.





ss20 said:


> Oh please... the boomer generation currently skiing on cheap season passes



Guilty as charged. Think my daily skiing cost came out to about $14 at K last season. Spent more on lunch & a couple of beers.

Yes I'm there.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 11, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's vulgar.
> 
> Nothing against Sugarbush, but I'd pay $115 at Stowe before I pay $95 there.  Not that I'd do either, but, you know.



Suit yourself...more snow for me at SB. Of course I do think these day ticket prices are getting out of hand. The difference between MW and WE in particular at SB is quite surprising.

For as much as much as day ticket prices keep increasing, season pass prices (at least at the early rates) have held relatively flat over the past few years.

Part of me believes the increase in day ticket prices is specifically intended as a way to push people more and more towards other options such as the Quad pack at places like SB. Quad packs are a great deal and provide SB guaranteed money up front early in the season. And if for some reason the tickets go unused, then they benefit SB even more. It would be interesting to know how many tickets purchased ahead of time as part of deals like that go unused (although I'm sure no one that knows will ever actually share that info).


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2015)

I agree with much of that, except for the part about unused tickets benefiting SB even more.   Lost incremental revenue opportunities when a ticket goes unused.  Lodging, food, beverage, rentals, lessons, gear sales etc.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 11, 2015)

cdskier said:


> For as much as much as day ticket prices keep increasing, season pass prices (at least at the early rates) have held relatively flat over the past few years.



I'm only familiar with K. Early unlimited & blackout pass prices went up $100 this year, midweek only went up $20.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 11, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I agree with much of that, except for the part about unused tickets benefiting SB even more.   Lost incremental revenue opportunities when a ticket goes unused.  Lodging, food, beverage, rentals, lessons, gear sales etc.



They got me for $199 for one days skiing a few years ago when I was injured & couldn't use the rest of quad pack. Same thing with a friend of mine a year later. We weren't spending anything for lodging, rentals, lessons or gear anyway. So maybe they lost a couple of bucks on beers & a burger.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2015)

Right, but that still lost them a bit of money.  Some folks will be bigger contributors to incremental dollars than others.

After sitting in on numerous budget committee meetings when I worked in the business, the goal was always to see what ways you could get more cash out of people.  It was never hoped that a voucher went unused because the cost savings to the resort for someone not showing up could barely be measured.


----------



## JAM614 (Nov 12, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I think the key is though that the feeder hills need to offer something to entertain advanced skiers.  Whaleback very much does.  Pats does too.   A feeder hill like King Ridge (as awesome as my childhood memories are of skiing there) wouldn't make it because it's too flat.



This is exactly what the volunteer effort is working on at Black Mountain of Maine.  Black is all about developing new skiers with low ticket prices $15 Fridays/$29 weekend, while offering gladed terrain for advanced skiers.  Up to 15 glades for this season, with the potential for many more in the upcoming years.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 12, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I agree with much of that, except for the part about unused tickets benefiting SB even more.   Lost incremental revenue opportunities when a ticket goes unused.  Lodging, food, beverage, rentals, lessons, gear sales etc.



Good point...I wasn't thinking of that probably because I rarely spend on any of those items on-mountain myself but I realize that's not the case for many others. Another way to look at it that I just thought of is that some people might have unused tickets towards the end of the season and that might encourage them to visit the mountain to use them when otherwise without the pre-paid tickets they wouldn't.


----------



## dlague (Nov 12, 2015)

Tenney is wanting to do the same.  Rather than having all types of discounts establish a lower cost to ski and and leverage efficiencies.  Increase the programs that generate revenue and  create events that will draw people.  Hope it works.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 12, 2015)

Gunstock just passed the $80 mark at $82 for the season up from $78...

I love my home hill and all, but who on earth would pay that much?  They are now more expensive than Waterville, Cannon and Wildcat...


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 12, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Gunstock just passed the $80 mark at $82 for the season up from $78...
> 
> I love my home hill and all, but who on earth would pay that much?  They are now more expensive than Waterville, Cannon and Wildcat...



I agree that they are very expensive, but when you factor in gas, are they really more expensive than some of those more northerly mountains?  


.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 12, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> I agree that they are very expensive, but when you factor in gas, are they really more expensive than some of those more northerly mountains?
> 
> 
> .



with gas being as low as $1.99, I don't think it is really is a factor. Also Gunstock from Boston, is the same amount of time (2 hours in change) as, say Cannon, and cannon is only 40 miles further.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2015)

That's crazy pricing for Gunstock.  However, with the crowds they get on the weekend, they must think they can get it.   Sunapee is charging $82 as well, which I believe Gunstock views as it's main competition.   I think Sunapee is the better hill of the two.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 12, 2015)

Ragged at $79 holiday/wknd, $69 midweek is the best of the 3


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 12, 2015)

ss20 said:


> *Oh please... the boomer generation that's currently skiing on cheap season passes is being replaced by the do-it-all dad of the 21st. *



Demographics.

Baby-boomers are the life-blood of the ski industry, and they're not going to be_ "replaced"_, not in a true 1:1 fashion anyway, and the "replacements" are on balance less financially able/stable.   

In my opinion, this will lead to higher ski area prices that are significantly above the rate of inflation in the coming years.  My 2¢.


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2015)

*maybe more to the story*



deadheadskier said:


> That's crazy pricing for Gunstock.  However, with the crowds they get on the weekend, they must think they can get it.   Sunapee is charging $82 as well, which I believe Gunstock views as it's main competition.   I think Sunapee is the better hill of the two.



Often, but not always, there is another coincident strategy, such as amping up their participation in Liftopia with bigger discounts, 2 fers, special days, handouts, etc.  Certainly price vs. demand will be a factor (shorter drive for day trippers), but it's always easier to discount down than to price up.  There are a lot of angles here.


----------



## dlague (Nov 12, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Demographics.
> 
> Baby-boomers are the life-blood of the ski industry, and they're not going to be_ "replaced"_, not in a true 1:1 fashion anyway, and the "replacements" are on balance less financially able/stable.
> 
> In my opinion, this will lead to higher ski area prices that are significantly above the rate of inflation in the coming years.  My 2¢.



I agree!  While we have four boys and they were accustom to skiing 30+ times per season, now that they are out of the house (3 anyway) they are either not skiing at all or their skiing is limited.  Our son in Colorado will be doing the most skiing out the the older boys.  The other two are in warm climate areas.  Meanwhile, this baby boomer (barely) will keep trucking along.  In the end, if one continues the sport with their family (someday) then there is a 1:1 correlation, however the cost of the sport may prevent that!


----------



## cdskier (Nov 12, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> I'm only familiar with K. Early unlimited & blackout pass prices went up $100 this year, midweek only went up $20.



Unlimited at SB went up $50 if you bought at the end of last season, although it now includes unlimited summer access as well which it didn't previously. The 3 years prior to that the early purchase pass rate didn't change at all.

So in comparing day ticket prices, SB went up $4 for WE this year and $9 for MW. The MW increase is very substantial and I wonder what is driving that... Even the WE increase is more than previous years. The WE increase in the past few years was between 0 and $2.

2012 - 83/88
2013 - 84/89
2014 - 84/89
2015 - 84/91
2016 - 93/95


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 12, 2015)

Okay we need to have a acronym list. Is SB Sugarbush or Saddleback. I am assuming in this case it is Sugarbush. Another thread had SB for Saddleback.


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 12, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Okay we need to have a acronym list. Is SB Sugarbush or Saddleback. I am assuming in this case it is Sugarbush. Another thread had SB for Saddleback.



There's another thread where SB refers to our friend Steamboat.  Or was that SOB? ;-)


----------



## cdskier (Nov 12, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Okay we need to have a acronym list. Is SB Sugarbush or Saddleback. I am assuming in this case it is Sugarbush. Another thread had SB for Saddleback.



Hah...yes, Sugarbush in this case.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 12, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> These prices are a big reason why feeder hills are coming back.


+1


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 12, 2015)

JAM614 said:


> This is exactly what the volunteer effort is working on at Black Mountain of Maine.  Black is all about developing new skiers with low ticket prices $15 Fridays/$29 weekend, while offering gladed terrain for advanced skiers.  Up to 15 glades for this season, with the potential for many more in the upcoming years.



BMOM skis much more like a solid mid sized mtn than a feeder hill but yet offers feeder hill prices. Some awesome glades you guys are cutting up there.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 12, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Oh please... the boomer generation that's currently skiing on cheap season passes is being replaced by the do-it-all dad of the 21st.  Do-it-all dad has a slopeside condo, passes for two kids, himself, and his wife... but only skis 14 weekends in the year because kid's soccer practice begins March 15.  When do-it-all is at the mountain, he's buying the family 2-3 meals a day at the on-hill restaurants, getting tubing/mountain coaster passes, and putting the kids in seasonal ski improvement programs for $2,000 a head.
> 
> Do-it-all dad is much less frugal than his dad, because baby-boomer dad and his family lived on pb&j, lived in a modest winter home in-town, and "ski school" wasn't in dad's dictionary unless "(his name here) ski school" was the name of it.



Oh please... You must be speaking of only your own personal family experience. They had slope side condos, ski schools, resort restaurants, kids skier development camps, kids race camps, etc.. when your baby boomer dad/mom was ruling the world. The fact that older people spend less than younger people ( for a variety of reasons, not just because they are now on a fixed income ) is nothing new, and hopefully you'll live long enough to be in that group.


----------



## Quietman (Nov 12, 2015)

BMOM is a lot of fun, and so is Mt. Abram.  Ski Mt Abram on a Thurs  or Fri,$25 Thrifty Thursday & $89 Car Load Friday, then ski Black on the weekend for $29.


----------



## JAM614 (Nov 12, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> BMOM skis much more like a solid mid sized mtn than a feeder hill but yet offers feeder hill prices. Some awesome glades you guys are cutting up there.



XWhaler,  Thanks.  We're all pretty excited to ski the 5 new glades we cut this season.  Many features and playful lines worked into the equation.  $15 Fridays are a steal if it snows mid-week, plus I think management has talked about scaling back grooming wall-to-wall, making for plenty of POW, in the glades as well as on the main trails.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 12, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> Oh please... You must be speaking of only your own personal family experience. They had slope side condos, ski schools, resort restaurants, kids skier development camps, kids race camps, etc.. when your baby boomer dad/mom was ruling the world. The fact that older people spend less than younger people ( for a variety of reasons, not just because they are now on a fixed income ) is nothing new, and hopefully you'll live long enough to be in that group.



Another looming problem is time.  The generation that has younger children generally revolves their life around their children.  And the activities that the children participate in take up more time than ever.  For example, to be competitive, you can't just play baseball in the spring.  You now have to play year round.

And parents no longer do what they tell their kids they are going to do.  More than ever, kids are dictating what their parents do.  

Skiing has benefited somewhat with the proliferation of junior racing.  On the other hand, there must be lots of families that don't ski because their kids are booked solid with other activities.  

Look at golf, for example.  The baby-boomers are simply not being replaced.  I don't think that it's a money issue.  I think that it is also a time issue.  Daddy just can't get out every weekend for six hours to play a round of golf an have a couple of beers in the clubhouse.  Junior needs too much attention.


.


----------



## JAM614 (Nov 12, 2015)

Quietman said:


> BMOM is a lot of fun, and so is Mt. Abram.  Ski Mt Abram on a Thurs  or Fri,$25 Thrifty Thursday & $89 Car Load Friday, then ski Black on the weekend for $29.



Black Mountain and Mt Abram are offering 1/2 price tickets for Season pass holders of participating areas (6 total).  Abrams is great on powder days and looking forward to skiing their new terrain also.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 30, 2016)

Just noticed Whiteface increased their tickets again for this year and it's now $92.   This ~$100 ticket nonsense is getting out of hand.


----------



## Jully (Jan 30, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Just noticed Whiteface increased their tickets again for this year and it's now $92.   This ~$100 ticket nonsense is getting out of hand.



Will it actually ever drop back down? Or will BOGOs and deals just dominate further...


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 31, 2016)

Jully said:


> Will it actually ever drop back down? Or will BOGOs and deals just dominate further...



The walk up person will pay heavily while anyone who plans ahead will get some sort of a deal


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (Feb 1, 2016)

I was talking to Ethan at Sugarloaf this weekend and he was telling me that over half.of their skier visits are pass holders. I was surprised it was that much. I guess it's my own perception having rarely been a passholder myself


----------



## Jully (Feb 2, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> The walk up person will pay heavily while anyone who plans ahead will get some sort of a deal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I would think it would be desirable to make it seem cheap and easy to just wake up one morning and want to go skiing, but if it works it works I guess


----------

